# Heat's championship ring:"brilliant, classy and elegant"



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat to receive championship rings Oct. 31*
> By Craig Barnes
> South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> Posted October 20 2006
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-spheatring20oct20,0,4148428.story?coll=sfla-sports-front

I can't wait to see how they look.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the rings are never alike. just a few examples of the Pistons and Spurs rings the past 2 years:

03/04 Champs:










04/05 Champs:










All of Pats rings:









Link 
Time to add another one to that collection Riles! :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pat has six rings now ?

Also Im predicting the Heat to repeat right now as world champions.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Pat has six rings now ?
> 
> Also Im predicting the Heat to repeat right now as world champions.


hes had 6 rings for a while. he'll be getting his 7th ring in the Heat's 1st season game


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i never understood why it said world champions... doesnt make any sense. you arent playing teams from around the world... the NBA is only in north america.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Omega said:


> i never understood why it said world champions... doesnt make any sense. you arent playing teams from around the world... the NBA is only in north america.


i know. lol

i also think its less prevalent today with all the rising competition around the world. oh well, its not like this kind of thing gets to me. i dont understand why that irks so many ppl, it really bothers them. lol


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's because the NBA is the best, and most talented league in the world. I like the way world champions sounds.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> hes had 6 rings for a while. he'll be getting his 7th ring in the Heat's 1st season game


7 it is then! Nice to know, and see Pat climbing the ladder in championships. I believe Pat will be getting his 8th ring after this season. Book it!


----------



## cowboys (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't wait to see that ring on Zo's finger. :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

these are the best pics i could find...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

lol...its sooo big


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> lol...its sooo big


I wonder whats bigger, that ring or the Marlins ring from '03.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Supposedly the Marlin's rings costed $20,000 each, while I believe I heard these were about twice that.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

That's a BIG ring. When my college played the Gators in Football this year I got tickets in the Gators student section and I ended up in the seat directly behind the entire Gators Basketball team with their police escort. They were wearing their championship rings and they were so big (not in comparison to the Heat rings) that it was affecting how their fingers were positioned because the fingers next to the ring finger were pushed to the side like their hand was permanently stuck in a Star Trek sign.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Its an ugly ring...

EDIT: Of course, what it symbolizes is great.


----------

